# My imagination, or boluses of newbies?



## mycrofft (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone else notice that about twice a year EMTLIFE gets a big influx of new folks (new to EMTLIFE and apparently new to EMS) as evidenced by the following:


Questions about uniforms or clothes
Outrageous flirting in "CHAT"
Requests for help with exam questions
Sharing/questons/ventilation about ride-alongs, orientations, new jobs, hirings.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

Brown proposes the hypothesis that it coincides [near enough] with the end of the academic year.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2011)

> Anyone else notice that about twice a year EMTLIFE gets a big influx of new folks (new to EMTLIFE and apparently new to EMS)



Yup.  I noticed that.  Not too thrilled about it for the most part either. 



> as evidenced by the following:
> 
> * Questions about uniforms or clothes
> * Outrageous flirting in "CHAT"
> ...



* Picking fights with members of this forum notorious for "doing the forum equivalent of using someone's vertebrae as a cane while he tapdances on their corpse"  (thank you AdamJH3)


----------



## 46Young (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes. EMS is transient, as many of us know, so there are always going to be the newly certified taking interest in EMS forums. By the same token, how many members on this forum who are tenured EMS professionals have disappeared? EMS is a revolving door, and EMS forums are no different. Some drop five or ten posts, ask about scopes, belts, how to find a job, get their balls broken, and leave.

To be honest, when I first certified as an EMT-B, I was as geeked up as a lot of the newbies. I wanted to have the best scope, I wanted to know what the best type of scissor holster was, what should go in the jump bag for my POV, just in case. I was greatly interested in finding a job, what schedules are out there, the types of systems, etc. I would have joined a forum if I had a computer, and if a decent one existed in 2002. I know that every so often a new member starts a stethoscope thread, a "Why can't I find a job" thread, etc. They may simply not realize that there were several parallel threads already existing.  It is what it is.

The chat room flirting doesn't suprise me. Depending on where you work, it can be like a meat market: employee-employee, employee-nurse, employee-FF, etc. I've heard some bizarre stories. The most recent was at one place where I used to work: A supervisor was apparently enabling a medic to get high on her own supply. They were apparently knocking boots as well. The medic eventually gets bagged, her FDNY FF husband finds out, kicks her out, the supervisor loses his job, and the two of them were unemployed and shacking up the last I've heard.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

... and then we have Brown coming in and just throwing the whole thing sideways


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2011)

Flirting in chat! That never happens! I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 13, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Anyone else notice that about twice a year EMTLIFE gets a big influx of new folks (new to EMTLIFE and apparently new to EMS) as evidenced by the following:
> 
> 
> Questions about uniforms or clothes
> ...



I thought that is what we did here all the time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2011)

I have no idea what any of you are talking about and resent the idea that I as a Newbie I can only ask 4 types of questions. As soon as I figure out how to iron a shirt with patches on the shoulders (do I iron over the patches or put the crease through the patch?) I'm going to really post about this. I don't really want to iron my uniform but I'm riding with this real jerk tomorrow and I don't want to give him ammo for giving me a hard time. By the way I will be going out after my shift tomorrow and if any of the lady fourumeers would like to meet me I'd be happy to buy you a drink. 

Oh by the way does anyone know the answer to number 26


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I have no idea what any of you are talking about and resent the idea that I as a Newbie I can only ask 4 types of questions. As soon as I figure out how to iron a shirt with patches on the shoulders (do I iron over the patches or put the crease through the patch?) I'm going to really post about this. I don't really want to iron my uniform but I'm riding with this real jerk tomorrow and I don't want to give him ammo for giving me a hard time. By the way I will be going out after my shift tomorrow and if any of the lady fourumeers would like to meet me I'd be happy to buy you a drink.
> 
> Oh by the way does anyone know the answer to number 26



Hey bbg do u know where I could find some boots? I keep posting over and over again and can't seem to get an answer. Or find a good search result. Also which stethoscope should I use? And what do they as on job interviews? Should I call them? Or wait for them to call me. EMS is so confusing. 

Oh and btw you are typing extremely sexy today *wink wink*


----------



## 46Young (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know if you're driving through another department's area, and you stop to give BLS care with your fully stocked trauma bag, will they give you an award? An if so, do you typically make the news or the newspaper for this? They'll know I'm EMS, since I have a bunch of lights on my POV, EMS vanity plates, an F-ton of stickers, an EMS shirt, which has a sleeve rolled up to show this tattoo:

http://www.strikethebox.com/tattoo/ems/2008_ems/11/Shuey.htm

Does the EMS or Fire Chief present the award to you? That would be a sweet photo op to place on my wall, and also to proudly display on FaceSpace, or whatever you call it.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 13, 2011)

*BigBaldGuy, about "ironing on the patches"...*

Do you mean "ironing the patches" or "ironing the patches _*on*_" with white glue? (Lasts until you sweat or it gets washed).


----------



## slb862 (Apr 14, 2011)

What's a newbie?  :unsure:


----------



## AndyK (Apr 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh by the way does anyone know the answer to number 26



yup, the answer is 42!


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweet, I feel special having joined at the beginning of the academic year, which would coincided with the end of the previous academic semester, I guess.  And, uh, I think I saw this thread title five time before I realized it was talking about people new to the forums, and not treatment of pediatrics.

MyCroft, looking good with that Apocalypse Now themed avatar. 

And for using someone's spinal column as a cane, would one use something to solidify the vertebrae in place, or just start walking while gripping their sacrum?


----------



## Sandog (Apr 14, 2011)

slb862 said:


> What's a newbie?  :unsure:



A baby flying insect that can sting...


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 14, 2011)

<---- Guilty of part of #4, hopefully none of the rest.  I read far more than I post about, and am here to learn, not to make myself look grand.  My car is no shape for lights or a siren, and I wouldn't put them on it if it were.  I've never used the chat, and am very happy with my g/f, so probably not going to do much flirting.  As for test answers, if I come here to ask for an answer, it probably means I didn't spend enough time studying.  Regarding the student uniform, it does what I need to do when I need it to do it without any kind of modification beyond hemming the pants when I first got them.

Just so nobody takes this post as me being defensive, I'm laughing as I write it - there aren't many things I take too seriously, but in honesty, my training is one of the things I do.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hey bbg do u know where I could find some boots? I keep posting over and over again and can't seem to get an answer. Or find a good search result. Also which stethoscope should I use? And what do they as on job interviews? Should I call them? Or wait for them to call me. EMS is so confusing.
> 
> Oh and btw you are typing extremely sexy today *wink wink*



I would have never figured out that walmart sells boots if someone on the forum didn't tell me.


----------



## Emt512 (Apr 19, 2011)

im a newb to this forum board but not to ems..btw i didnt know walmart had ems boots...guess this forum is a great place to discuss the most important issues in ems...


----------



## exodus (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought my boots from Big 5


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 23, 2011)

I hate being a noob all over again. I did my time on a gun forum asking the same repeated questions that I now roll my eyes at. As with the hypothesis for the timely influx of newbs, I would agree that they get excited, as did I.  

But I already know from my obsession with guns and gear, where to find boots and I already have a stethoscope. As for ironing the patch, I hadnt thought about that.......guess I better go start a thread.....................


----------



## DillR (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, I agree I HATE newbs! h34r:

Lolol you shouldnt be allowed on this forum until you are a professional! I have rode along on like, three different ambulances and have handed the teching EMT all kinds of things! I use ten codes and acronymns like "DFO" out in public!

In short: go away newbs, you are not welcome here

/sarcasm


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 26, 2011)

DillR said:


> Yeah, I agree I HATE newbs! h34r:
> 
> Lolol you shouldnt be allowed on this forum until you are a professional! I have rode along on like, three different ambulances and have handed the teching EMT all kinds of things! I use ten codes and acronymns like "DFO" out in public!
> 
> ...



But can you construct a complete sentence using only commonly accepted medical acronyms and abbreviations?


----------



## DillR (Apr 26, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> But can you construct a complete sentence using only commonly accepted medical acronyms and abbreviations?



kind of, probably not we are actually going over abbreviations in class right now.

I want ti try anway:

Pt [is a] 60 y/o m C/O cx [pain] hx [of] HTN, CHF.

...close enough :blush:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 26, 2011)

DillR said:


> kind of, probably not we are actually going over abbreviations in class right now.
> 
> I want ti try anway:
> 
> ...



strong work


----------



## Aidey (Apr 26, 2011)

60 yo, 160lb pt s/p CPA /c ROSC /p 20min ACLS. HPI - Pt c/o CP 30mins PTA of EMS. Nitro x3 & ASA 324mg /s /\*. Witnessed V-tach CPA, /c CPR & Defib x6 @ 360j. PMHx - HTN, CAD, CABG x4, AMI x3, ESRD, COPD, CHF, DMII, HOH, CDif, MRSA, VRE, HAV, HBV, HCV, AIDS. Allergies - PCN, CDN, MS. 

In English:

60 year old, 160 pound patient, status post cardio-pulmonary arrest with return of spontaneous circulation after 20 minutes of advanced cardiac life support. History of present illness - Patient complained of chest pain 30 minutes prior to the arrival of emergency medical services. Given 3 doses of nitro and 324 milligrams of aspirin without change. Witnessed ventricular tachycardia cardio-pulmonary arrest with  cardio-pulmonary resuscitation and defibrillation 6 times at 360 joules.  

Past medical history of hypertension, coronary artery disease, 4 vessel coronary bypass graft, 3 acute myocardial infarcts, end stage renal disease, congestive heart failure, diabetes mellitus type two, heard of hearing, clostridium difficule, methicillin-resistant staphylococcus aureus, vancomycin-resistant enterococcus, hepatitis A, hepatitis B, hepatitis C, acquired immune deficiency syndrome. Allergies - Penicillin, codeine, morphine. 

/\ = Change, not sure if this counts as common or not. 

3 real words, do I get a gold star? lol


----------



## DillR (Apr 27, 2011)

Aidey said:


> 60 yo, 160lb pt s/p CPA /c ROSC /p 20min ACLS. HPI - Pt c/o CP 30mins PTA of EMS. Nitro x3 & ASA 324mg /s /\*. Witnessed V-tach CPA, /c CPR & Defib x6 @ 360j. PMHx - HTN, CAD, CABG x4, AMI x3, ESRD, COPD, CHF, DMII, HOH, CDif, MRSA, VRE, HAV, HBV, HCV, AIDS. Allergies - PCN, CDN, MS.
> 
> In English:
> 
> ...


----------

